
The first video recorded on the G1 — and it looks awful - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/12/the-first-video-recorded-on-the-g1-and-it-looks-awful/
======
ars
Someone is very confused.

You have two things here: the hardware, and the software. The G1 is hardware,
either it can or can't record video, but problems with the software have
nothing to do with that.

